# Debuached / Dirty music of around 1595



## urbanrt (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi there, 

I am a sound designer for theatre currently working on a production of Romeo + Juliet. I am looking for classical / period music for the Capulet's party where R+J initially meet and the director says that the Capulet's are extremely rich but not very classy and quite debauched and the music should reflect that. We are kind of setting it around the period that the play was written but if it's the right pieces of music then I don't think it would matter! 

I'm starting to get very stuck now so any help would be amazing and if you live in London then I might be able to sort out a couple of tickets! 

Thanks in advance

Urban


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Although they're only moderately bawdy you could try Thomas Campion, like - It fell on a Summer's Day, My Sweet Lesbia and similar. 

No doubt there are plenty of early secular music fans here who'd mention a few more 16/17th C poets. Alternatively, write some lyrics and have them played in this style.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

How do you feel about Madrigals? Practically all of them are about sex, sometimes cleverly disguised with "hey nonnys" and "fa la las".

If you're interested in drinking songs, I've found some good drinking songs here:

http://www.laymusic.org/drinking.html

Many of these are from the early 1600s, but you may be able to find something earlier. I do like Purcell's drinking songs, but I fear they're a bit late for you (mid-late 1600s). I particularly like his "5 reasons to drink", or "On Women" featuring the lyrics: 'tis women makes us love; 'tis love that makes us sad;
'tis sadness makes us drink; and drinking makes us mad!


----------



## urbanrt (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the all the help. I think they would be instrumental if that helps at all. The music will pretty much play as underscore during the actual party. Have been looking at the sites you mentioned Zlya, how do you find these things! )


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

I found them through cpdl.org, which is currently down I think, but which has tons of free choral sheet music.


----------

